#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм и Анти-натализм

## Фил

Денис закрыл тему, а я вот нашел интересную статью как раз на эту тему

https://www.wonderzine.com/wonderzin...ng-and-die-out

Из нее хорошо видно, что нигилистическая и анти-наталистическая трактовка 4БИ это исключительно западная преррогатива, возникшая вследствие проникновения буддизма в Европу в 19 веке и неправильном его понимании.
В частности его проповедником - Шопенгауэром, который несмотря на то, что у него на столе стояла статуэтка Будды, додумался до такого трэша, что фантазии не хватит.

----------

Aion (26.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (11.04.2019), Денис Ч (11.04.2019), Лидия (25.11.2019), Михаил Юрьевич (12.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (11.04.2019)

----------


## Джеки

Любопытная статья, спасибо! 
Позиция буддистов, которые считают рождение детей действием "в копилку" сансары, меня удивляет. Рождение человеком - это благо, позволяющее живому существу практиковать Дхарму и приблизиться к нирване. Сопричастность к этому в качестве родителя, на мой взгляд, плюс в карму.

----------

Aion (26.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (11.04.2019), Кокотик (12.04.2019), Фил (11.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (11.04.2019)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Рождение человеком - это благо, позволяющее живому существу практиковать Дхарму и приблизиться к нирване.


И много из 7.6 миллиардов практикуют эту вашу Дхарму и приближаются?

----------

Joy (25.11.2019), Доня (12.04.2019)

----------


## Джеки

С каждым днем все больше.

----------


## Фил

320 миллионов.
Т.е. больше всего населения РФ например.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И много из 7.6 миллиардов практикуют эту вашу Дхарму и приближаются?


Намного больше, чем среди других пяти лок.

----------


## Кокотик

> Намного больше, чем среди других пяти лок.


Огласите всю статистику по практикующим в разрезе лок, пожалуйста!

----------


## Фил

Ещё один момент, анти-наталисты не дают определения что такое "личность", что такое "вред", "удовольствие", но на основе этих ими неопределенных понятий строят всю свою доктрину.

При этом Бенатар каким то образом находит уместным цитировать работу Дерека Парфитта "Reasons and origins", в которой показана иллюзорность Я (аналог анатта).

Вообщем, это просто некий интеллектуальный шлак.

----------

Aion (26.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (12.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (12.04.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Антинаталисты, видимо, исходят из того, что наша лока единственная. Поэтому у них не возникает вопроса о том, как помочь родиться существам в мире людей. В свете этого естественно не желать множить страдание, создавая тех, кого может и не быть никогда.
> 
> Разные подходы к вопросу. Антинаталисты, видимо, атеисты.


Не знают Четырёх Истин\Фактов Благородных\Арйев.
Если чуточку точнее - то конкретно Второй.

----------

Денис Ч (13.04.2019), Фил (13.04.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> За пределами БФ в обществе простых россиян сложилось мнение, что буддизм равно нигилизм и путь к духовному самоубийству, что буддизм способствует снижению рождаемости, буддизм это сатанизм. Не будем говорить, с чьей подачи сложилось такое мнение -  эти обществ. деятели всем известны.
> Но почему нет активной общественной работы буддийских лидеров в российских СМИ в нетрадиционных для буддизма регионах? Пока такой дискурс виден только на мелких площадках издательств, и только для интеллигенции.


Эти обществ. деятели - это уже вторичное явление.
За двести лет знакомства европейцев с буддизмом, появилось уже если не совершенно новое направление "буддизма", то совершенно новая трактовка, восприятие и подача Дхармы(Дхаммы). Со своей иерархией, авторитетами, священным писанием. Можно даже говорить, если не о определённой экспансии этого в традиционные страны, то о такой попытке.
И на подтверждение того, что говорят эти обществ. деятели, Вам приведут труды маститых учёных и вырванные из контекста буддийских мировоззрения и культуры переводы традиционных текстов, а классический традиционный буддизм объявят искажением. 

Если говорить по сути, то тогда следует признать, что реально буддизм начал постепенно переноситься на "запад" лишь к концу двадцатого века. И это лишь начало процесса и ещё не известно будет ли он удачен. И следует признать, что то понимание, что было до этого - полно полно ошибок. Но кто из людей дорожащих своим именем на это пойдёт, супротив так уже научно принятого, супротив искажения Дхармы(Дхаммы) догматически уже закреплённого такими мощными ярлыками, как - "истинный", "исторический", "изначальный", "правильный" и т.д. буддизм.

----------

Денис Ч (13.04.2019), Фил (13.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Антинаталисты, видимо, исходят из того, что наша лока единственная. Поэтому у них не возникает вопроса о том, как помочь родиться существам в мире людей. В свете этого естественно не желать множить страдание, создавая тех, кого может и не быть никогда.
> 
> Разные подходы к вопросу. Антинаталисты, видимо, атеисты.
> 
> Возник вопрос:
> В России есть официальный документ 
> , освещающий социальную концепцию РПЦ. Наверное, у мусульман такой есть. А есть ли что-то подобное у буддистов. Что-то не видно их по центральному ТВ, в газетах нет их позиции по вопросам демографии и т.д. А как иначе донести свою точку зрения до простых россиян, которые не работают с интернетом. 
> Нет активности в социуме. Отсюда и возникают такие темы. Люди хотят знать, а говорит только РПЦ.


 Дело не в атеизме.
Если исходить из предположения, что сознание это эпифеномен возникающий уже после развития мозга и до рождения никакого сознания нет, все равно нестыковка.

У них должна какая то отправная точка, и эта точка - этика (я бы назвал индивидуалистическая этика), одно из положений которой: ничего нельзя делать индивидууму без его согласия (даже благо), можно без согласия только предотвратить вред.
И нельзя причинять вред. Это все типа насилие над личностью.

Таким образом, актом рождения ребенка, даже если его последующая жизнь будет благо, мы это правило нарушаем, т.к. нет "согласия" на рождение. А вот воздержанием от рождения мы это правило не нарушаем, т.к. большего вреда не причиним, т.к. причинять его некому.

Это тоже самое, что утверждать, что трезвенник пьет отсутствие водки, а некурящий курит отсутствие табака.

Я это воспринимаю как рационализацию каких то своих психологических проблем.

Что примечательно, что Шопенгауэр проповедовал аскетизм будучи мажором, что Бенатар проповедует антинатализм имея семью, родных и дети похоже у него тоже есть, в интервью он отказывается отвечать на этот вопрос.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.04.2019), Денис Ч (13.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2019)

----------


## Фил

Причем так обосновать можно только неродившихся детей (не причинили ни добра ни зла - а это добро).
В обычной жизни они не могут это правило использовать, т.к. не знают 100% последствия своих поступков, вред это или благо. (Хирург ампутирует ногу, а может быть зря).

Но раз уж мы тут живём, будем как "печать всех пророков" последними.

И самоубиться не хотят, т.к. причинят вред себе, а это - нельзя.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2019)

----------


## Фил

Тут следует рассмотреть вопрос: является ли неделание блага при такой возможности вредом?
Я вообще, можно ли бездействие рассматривать как действие в этическом плане.
В их мировоззрении - нет, это нейтральное событие.
С точки зрения бодхисаттвы - да.

----------


## Joy

ᅠ
Aut caesar aut nihil! 
А я так думаю, раз никто из учеников, пусть обладая способностями, еще не имеет полного всеведения учителя, 
следовательно, каждый ученик двигается к всеведению из своей концептуальной крайности: этернализма или нигилизма. 
В нашем мире нету такого чистого экстрагированного учения Будды: каждый окрашивает Дхарму в ему понятные / приятные цвета. 
Этерналистов всегда будет возмущать антинатализм нигилистов, и наоборот: в обеих точках зрения нет полноты. 
Жизнь бессмысленна — и это прекрасно)) 

А называть Артура Шопенгауэра трешем, это, простите, по меньшей мере, глупо. В его философии содержится отличное лекарство от витальной горячки. Это вам, буддистам, легко отмахиваться пачкой каких-ть сутр от западной философии. А вы об остальных людях подумали? Как им выпутываться из жарких объятий мнимой реальности, коли к экзотике душа не лежит? -) 

Экстремисты же всегда в меньшинстве. А в малых дозах задумываться о бессмысленности бытия всем полезно. Даже нигилистам =) 

ᅠ
ᅠ

----------

Anthony (25.11.2019)

----------


## Alīno

Если убрать в сторону Дхамму, то я считаю что:
1. на земле и так уже слишком много двуногих приматов. 
2. нам осталось не долго тут жить до тех пор пока наша термо-индустриальня цивилизация не рухнет лишившись условий своего поддержания (ресурсы)
3. я не могу гарантировать своему генетическому клону счастливую жизнь в будущем мире
4. да, я мог бы научить его Тру Дхамме, но какое я имею право навязывать свои взгляды и образ жизни беззащитному существу? Может быть он потом бует проклянать меня за то что я из него сделал Ария вместо того что бы дать ему возможность чисто на велике покататься с друзьями, а не в воздухе в позе лотоса парить?
5. Или например был бы он Великим Тулку всех времён, высочайшей из школ Тибета, а тут бах, произошел сбой в квантовых проводах и место того чтобы родится в Бодхгайе, родился у Лёши, и стал бы он вместо всемирного Тулку обычным, скучным хинаянцем? Это всё юмор конечно, но это к вопросу об обучении своего генетического клона - кто я такой чтобы решать чему его учить а чему нет?
6. За свой небольшой жизненный опыт на этом камне, я ещё не встрчал родителей которые бы в один момент не сожалели о сделанном... Зато я видел много разводов и безотсовщины...




> И много из 7.6 миллиардов практикуют эту вашу Дхарму и приближаются?


Хотел задать тот же вопрос...

----------

Joy (26.11.2019), Доня (27.11.2019)

----------


## Дэнни

> Любопытная статья, спасибо! 
> Позиция буддистов, которые считают рождение детей действием "в копилку" сансары, меня удивляет. Рождение человеком - это благо, позволяющее живому существу практиковать Дхарму и приблизиться к нирване. Сопричастность к этому в качестве родителя, на мой взгляд, плюс в карму.


Такого изобилия крайностей редко где встретишь! Все нормально с Шопенгауэром, по очень простой причине ,  люди далеко не тут и там взращивают в детях направленность на буддийское развитие качеств личности и при таких технократических установках общества : создавать  внешний технологичекий удобный антураж жизни , Вы думаете будут появляться предпосылки расти духовно, да, очнитесь двери кали-юги наглухо захлопнулись и остались далеко позади, человечество продолжает чисто технически  отбывать номер своего существование без всяких внутренних смыслов и осталось только дойти до последних падений, и закрыть историю! С другой стороны, как раз для последователей буддизма , конечно, преимущественно для ветвей "просветления не только для себя" работы невероятные объемы и такие же необъятные стимулы  для роста И тут Вы уже сами решаете, хотите ли Вы облагородить своим потомством род человеческий или продвинуться к реализации и затем подтянуть к своему уровню некое количество "детей малых" из пассивного социума, в том то и  есть основная причина почему можно не отвлекаться на  суетное в сии малопрогрессивные в духовном плане времена !

----------


## Дэнни

> Намного больше, чем среди других пяти лок.


 Как часто туда летаете?

----------

Доня (27.11.2019)

----------


## Дэнни

> 320 миллионов.
> Т.е. больше всего населения РФ например.


Цифра существенная! Но тут ведь важен процент понимающих куда они идут в результате этой практики, многие, я думаю, не прочь еще поциклить по сансаре, используя буддизм как некоторую опору , для комфортности пребывания в этой цикличности На моем опыте  29 из 30  так или иначе практикующих откровенно говорят, что понимание глубин буддизма для них сложно дается.

----------

Лидия (26.11.2019)

----------


## Joy

ᅠ



> Если убрать в сторону Дхамму, то я считаю что:
> 1. на земле и так уже слишком много двуногих приматов. 
> 2. нам осталось не долго тут жить до тех пор пока наша термо-индустриальня цивилизация не рухнет лишившись условий своего поддержания (ресурсы)
> 3. я не могу гарантировать своему генетическому клону счастливую жизнь в будущем мире
> 4. да, я мог бы научить его Тру Дхамме, но какое я имею право навязывать свои взгляды и образ жизни беззащитному существу? Может быть он потом бует проклянать меня за то что я из него сделал Ария вместо того что бы дать ему возможность чисто на велике покататься с друзьями, а не в воздухе в позе лотоса парить?


ᅠ
плюсую)) 
только Дхамму не надо в сторону) 

ᅠ
а если через нное количество лет мир поделят две стремительно плодящиеся расы: китайцы да арабы — материализм и мусульмизм соответственно, — то все эти нигилизмы утонченные европейские вообще потеряют актуальность. 
а когда сотрется последний след Дхармы Будды в мире, проявится Майтрея, снова сделает нам Дхармачакра Правартану, и будет и на нашей улице праздник =) так что всё хорошо, если с ненасекомой точки зрения -) 

ᅠ

----------


## Alīno

> плюсую)) 
> только Дхамму не надо в сторону)


Да действительно ! Больше имел ввиду: если не брать во внимание личную практику целибата, тоесть если не брать во внимание субъективную практику Дхаммы но ответить более объективно   :Wink:

----------

Joy (26.11.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Шопенгауэр полагал безрассудным и даже жестоким заведомо обрекать будущего человека на неудовлетворённость и печали.


Если почитать биографии известных людей, то у всех были какие-то нелады то со здоровьем, то с головой. Просто тогда было мало медицины и люди постоянно сталкивались со смертью и болезнями. Проблемы были у всех от мала до велика. Так что логические выводы были верны для своего времени. 

Сейчас человек разумный научился оттягивать свой конец и откладывать свои страдания на потом. Но далеко не все жители планеты это могут позволить.  Шопенгауэр зашевелится в каждом,  если посетить сумашедший Бангладеш - самое густонаселенное место, где все размножаются с дикой скоростью и зловонный город стоит на месторождении мышьяка.

----------

